# They're not spoiled...at all



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

My husband was snoring like a train last night and kept me awake...perfect opportunity to get pictures of my sleeping babies.

Our schnauzer (the black and silver, Julie) was actually crammed under the pillow.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

aww cute! I was able to cuddle with my dog when I was back home. Sadly he won't stay by my side at night and always ends up jumping off the bed.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Aww cuties :3 my grandma/aunt breed schnauzers. Not exactly the dogs for me (they're alright, just not my fav) but they're SO cute and they are such love bugs!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Aww so cute! Reminds me of my cat who just has to sleep right on my pillow every night. Sometimes I end up just using him as a pillow lol.


----------

